# plastic glass runners



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

arghhhhhhhh ive been on the phone all morning after some glass runners. b&q recon they dont have it (lazy git couldn't be bothered to look):evil: 
so i phoned another b&q who said it was £15 for 6ft mg: it's only £5.25 on pollywogs. :blahblah: 
so anyway just wondering if anyone knows of anywhere else i can go pick some up from as i'm not sure how long it will take to deliver it. i need 28foot so the cheaper the better 

(feel a bit better now ive had a moan) :smile:


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

B&Q do sell it... 2.50 for a 4ft length I think..

Pollywog might be a good option but there postage is way way over the top! If I were you give some local glaziers a ring. I get mine from a local dude here and its £10 for an black 8ft set..


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

ive asked loads of glaziers as well but they only have aluminium ones. i'll keep trying tho thanks :smile:


----------



## dannyj (Jan 23, 2007)

focus at middlebrook bolton have brown and white for 2.50 for 6 ft - there was only those 2 left last night - i wanted black:bash:


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

lol yeah im after black. bloody pain in the bottom :smile:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

These?

Viv Builder


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

lol cheers been there to. i was really wanting some i can go pick up tomorrow. might have to order them soon tho.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Coolcool.
I dunno where else, I'm far to lazy to make my own.


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

lol :smile:


----------



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

My B&Q sell it aswell. It might be best for you to pop in and have a look for urself. You know what some people are like cant be bothered to look so just say they aint got it!
Tanya xx


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

yeah i will do tomorrow if i get chance. just wanted to price it all up.


----------

